# 현충지 (서울특별시)



## Russianer

*What are meanings of the corean words?*

*How to translate this: *

*현충지 (서울특별시) *

*이승만묘소  *

*장군묘역  *


----------



## terredepomme

Those are all toponyms.
1st: Name of the Veterans' park I think. But I'm not sure. Between the Parantheses it's Seoul Special City.
2nd: The grave of Lee Seungman.
3nd. Janggunmyo Station.


----------



## effact4

It is national cemetery for the martyred patriots
so the 1st one is 'national cemetery (Seoul)
and 2nd one is The grave of Lee Seungman who is 1st president.
3rd is The grave of General someone

for additional information
find out on this website

h ttp://
ww w.snmb.mil.kr/snc_2009/web/eng_snc/index.jsp


hope it is helpful


----------



## Russianer

Thank you! Спасибо! )))))


----------



## effact4

I need to correct my rash answer.
The title you asked ' 현충지 ' is a pond in the cemetery
'지' means pond in Chinese letter

sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

